# Tools, (Neat, Handy, Odd, Old, Favorite, and Unusual)



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I thought I would start a thread about our favorite items. Tools
This item was given to me by the gentleman for whom I rebuilt a HS50 snow blower for. Although in its day it might have been a very handy tool, and it does do slightly more, it seems to me to be a large multi-meter. It came with an assortment of leads, a manual, a negative battery post adapter, spark plug adapters and high current jumpers.









I'll start with this one. Go ahead and post yours.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Dwell. Points. What is point res?
Could have used one of these couple weeks ago. Love the topic


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> Dwell. Points. What is point res?
> Could have used one of these couple weeks ago. Love the topic


Point Res is probably short for point resistance.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you. Cool tool. And that I needed one recently...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

German made Knipex pliers are worth their weight in gold. Pricey.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> German made Knipex pliers are worth their weight in gold. Pricey.


My son who is a Millwright totally agrees with you. 
I have made my living with Channel Lock and Klein tools so I find it hard to justify spending more money on tools that I already have.
However you never know.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

A few handy tools for the garage.

Extra long small flat screw driver, handy for carb adjustments
Extendable magnet
Slotted screw starter
Nut splitter
Right angle flat blade screw driver
Push punch
Thirst quenching tool


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> A few handy tools for the garage.
> 
> Extra long small flat screw driver, handy for carb adjustments
> Extendable magnet
> ...


That push punch looks like a Starret box or is it another brand? I used Starrett tools in a prior career making tooling. As for that thirst quenching tool they are getting harder to find with twist top bottles nowadays. Never did get around to buying a nut splitter.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yup it is a Starrett punch, I've had it for probably 35 years.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I love my Gearwrench wratchet wrenches.......used every day.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I love my Gearwrench wratchet wrenches.......used every day.


I agree, especially if the bolt is in a hard to reach or confined space. Also nice for nuts on threaded rods.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Learned the hard way on cheap shop tools.

drill bits for example. I need HSS bits so I pay for quality. bought a Drill Hog set....was disappointed and told them so ....so they sent me their "Premium" set and was disappointed with them as well.

My Dad gave me some quality HSS bits that work great. Don't know the brand. 

If anyone here has a recommendation for great drill bits , let me know.......and not ones that work great for 3-4 times and then get dull ( I do use cutting oil ). I don't need a set. I only need 3-4 specific sizes . 
I have had good luck with quality Dewalt bits.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm not a full time professional shop so don't need "Super" tools like Snapon.
I'm in gargae maybe 2 hours a day.

I really like Tekton tools . Torque wrenches . Mini plier set , and more. They hold up well. Located in USA with Lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Learned the hard way on cheap shop tools.
> 
> drill bits for example. I need HSS bits so I pay for quality. bought a Drill Hog set....was disappointed and told them so ....so they sent me their "Premium" set and was disappointed with them as well.
> 
> ...


When I worked at making tooling we used Cleavland, Ace, and in Canada Butterfield. I don’t know if they are still making them now though.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I'm not a full time professional shop so don't need "Super" tools like Snapon.
> I'm in gargae maybe 2 hours a day.
> 
> I really like Tekton tools . Torque wrenches . Mini plier set , and more. They hold up well. Located in USA with Lifetime guarantee.


Bought a 3/4” drive set of Tekton sockets I and am really impressed. Maximum brand socket sets at Canadian Tire are great quality and have lifetime warranty’s. We used mostly Proto tools in industry.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

This tiny VIM Tools HBR8 8" long double ended 1/4" & 5/16" ratchet wrench / hexdriver for reaching into impossible places... Like to remove the BMW E46 hood latches through the front grills after the release cable breaks. I ground a Torx hex bit down until it barely stuck out of the 1/4" hex drive and JUST snuck it into place to break the latch bolts free.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I used a 1/4” drive set in the 1980s although it was only 4” long. Craftsman makes a 3/8” drive set. What brand are your set?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> I used a 1/4” drive set in the 1980s although it was only 4” long. Craftsman makes a 3/8” drive set. What brand are your set?


My personal full-size sockets and ratchets are Proto, S-K Tools, & Craftsman. I also have some Pittsburgh-Pro items in odd sizes from Harbor Freight. At the island, I have a GM Goodwrench set, and at the lake a Master Mechanic set. At work I have an older Kmart Benchtop Tools set.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> My full-size sockets and ratchets are Proto, S-K Tools, & Craftsman. I also have some Pittsburgh-Pro items in odd sizes from Harbor Freight. At the island, I have a GM Goodwrench set, and at the lake a Master Mechanic set.


I was wondering what brand of gear wrench you had in the picture of your previous post?


----------



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

I use this right-angle set a lot, higher quality than a Chapman set, but uses proprietary splined bits. It's a well-made (USA) set.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Believe it or not I love my Stanley long metric wrenches. 

I have a double ended 12 and 14 mm ratchet wrench which is invaluable .......great for those hard to reach 12mm bolt heads that hold on a Honda bucket. One of my most used tools.
Sorry, can not remember brand......would have to get off my keister and look in garage.....that aint happening at this moment.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> I was wondering what brand of gear wrench you had in the picture of your previous post?


I'm puzzled; you mean the VIM Tools wrench in post #16 or something else?


tabora said:


> This tiny VIM Tools HBR8


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> Bought a 3/4” drive set of Tekton sockets I and am really impressed. Maximum brand socket sets at Canadian Tire are great quality and have lifetime warranty’s. We used mostly Proto tools in industry.


I have one as well.......don't use it very often. Came in handle a couple months ago when I had to remove a 22mm nut off a Subaru axle.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> I'm puzzled; you mean the VIM Tools wrench in post #16 or something else?


Sorry I haven’t heard of the VIM brand. Here Vim means a cleaning paste.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> Sorry I haven’t heard of the VIM brand. Here Vim means a cleaning paste.








Hand Tools - VIM Tools







vimtools.com












Our History - VIM Tools


1931 The VIM Tool Company was started in 1931 as one of “The original mobile tool distributor” based out of Minneapolis , MN. The original owner would travel the country selling specialty automotive tools out of his businessman coupe. 1932 Ray Durston founded the Flexible Carbon Scraper Co. in...




vimtools.com


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Learned the hard way on cheap shop tools.
> 
> drill bits for example. I need HSS bits so I pay for quality. bought a Drill Hog set....was disappointed and told them so ....so they sent me their "Premium" set and was disappointed with them as well.
> 
> ...


We used Dormer short length split point HSS when I worked trailer wreck rebuild. That's drilling thousands of holes weekly. When I fabbed a trailer wall that is 3000 holes drilled in aluminum, steel, and stainless. They are quality bits. If you burn them up you are doing it wrong. 








DORMER TOOLS A245 11/64"" HSS SCREW MACHINE LENGTH DRILLS RIGHT HAND BLUE NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DORMER TOOLS A245 11/64"" HSS SCREW MACHINE LENGTH DRILLS RIGHT HAND BLUE NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Invaluable tool is my Wilton vise my Dad left me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tabora said:


> Hand Tools - VIM Tools
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Never heard of them either. Been in this stinking state all of my years.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*SNAP ON Hand Tools FOR ME*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

In the battery tool arena I started with Craftsman 3/8th inch tool. and impact . Not bad but have to recharge frequently . The heavy duty impact wrench is invaluable when working on cars and trucks. Then bought a Ridgid drill and impact from Home Depot. Batteries are crap.

Then moved up to Milwaukee........man what a difference. Expensive but worth it to me since it cuts down so much time from hand tools. The batteries last a very long time.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> Hand Tools - VIM Tools
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a set of similar gear wrenches in the 1980s that came in a nice metal case. Used mostly for hex bits on cap screws in tight spaces. Unfortunately the tool was not mine and I had to give it back when I left that job. It took years for me to find a replacement set which I found a Canadian Tire under the Mastercraft name. They are so handy in tight spaces but can't be over torqued. I usually break the cap screw free with a long armed Allen Key and then use the gear wrench the rest of the way. Mastercraft is just a name stuck on by Canadian Tire for their general use tools and are made by 3rd parties.

















This wrench handle is only about 4" long. The VIM would have to be made stronger to handle the extra torque applied with the longer 8" handle. Great tool.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

A couple of mine that, once I used, I couldn't believe how easy they made things
Wire end strippers with overlapping teeth and an opener spring. They get in tight spaces really well. I don't bother using anything else to strip wires. So compact and easy to use.









Angle air die grinder with a 3" velcro pad and a rotary air valve to control the speed. This thing is awesome for stripping paint, feather edging chips, smoothing sharp edges and polishing. Disks are super cheap and I just buy them by the 100stack. Such an awesome tool. This is just a cheapo HF one I've been using since 2006.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> Dwell. Points. What is point res?
> Could have used one of these couple weeks ago. Love the topic


Points resistance.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> In the battery tool arena I started with Craftsman 3/8th inch tool. and impact . Not bad but have to recharge frequently . The heavy duty impact wrench is invaluable when working on cars and trucks. Then bought a Ridgid drill and impact from Home Depot. Batteries are crap.
> 
> Then moved up to Milwaukee........man what a difference. Expensive but worth it to me since it cuts down so much time from hand tools. The batteries last a very long time.


Found this on the web.
Ushering in the modern age of cordless hand tools, the US Patent Office grants Milwaukee Electric Tool Company a patent for lithium-based battery packs that will change the course of cordless tool history.

Now, nearly every major tool brand has both corded and cordless hand tools and lithium-ion battery technology is allowing cordless models to outperform corded.
My cordless tools are all or mostly Dewalt which is I believe, is a Black and Decker company.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@ralph ..... I have the same set ... invaluable, as I use in all the time.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Chils said:


> A couple of mine that, once I used, I couldn't believe how easy they made things
> Wire end strippers with overlapping teeth and an opener spring. They get in tight spaces really well. I don't bother using anything else to strip wires. So compact and easy to use.
> View attachment 196335
> 
> ...


When you are carrying a tool pouch around on your hip all day weight is an important consideration and those wire strippers fit the bill perfectly. The holes in the handles are often labeled as wire gauges but are never used as such. What they are used for is placing the wire loop on the end of the wire before you place the wire under the screw,


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> They are so handy in tight spaces but can't be over torqued.





Toon said:


> The VIM would have to be made stronger to handle the extra torque applied with the longer 8" handle.


That 8" VIM Tools ratchet is well made and plenty tough. They also make a 12" one (and 2", 3" & 5" ones). And if ever needed, a repair kit:


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The blue handled wire strippers are my favourite, but the yellow handled ones are less bulky, especially in tight spaces as mentioned.












This ratcheting screw driver and bit set is compact and comes in handy, especially with the ratcheting wrench for tight areas.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> The blue handled wire strippers are my favourite, but the yellow handled ones are less bulky, especially in tight spaces as mentioned.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196346
> ...


This is the grand daddy of your ratcheting screw driver. This one was made by Millers Falls sold as a Model 61A. It was ratcheting and spiral driven as well and came with interchangeable driver bits. Unfortunately I only have the slot driver bit with it, but the tool is rather long at 13 1/2" fully retracted for any tight places you may want to use it.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Toon said:


> This is the grand daddy of your ratcheting screw driver. This one was made by Millers Falls sold as a Model 61A. It was ratcheting and spiral driven as well and came with interchangeable driver bits. Unfortunately I only have the slot driver bit with it, but the tool is rather long at 13 1/2" fully retracted for any tight places you may want to use it.
> View attachment 196355
> 
> 
> ...


Have one just like it but I have 2 Phillips heads as well


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Pin Vises


















If you want to drill a hole with a miniature drill bit the smaller sized bits won't clamp up in a standard chuck. The pin vise holds the miniature drill bit and has flats on its body to fit into a larger chuck.
I also use the pin vice to hold a small piece of drill bank, which I use to remove watch band pins.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I love specialty tools. The tools you buy for one specific purpose. At first I didn t wanna spend money for them but after wasting umpteen hours trying to mciver a fix with the wrong tools I learned it pays to have the right tool. 

It's a nice feeling when you need a special tool and you have it. May only happen once a year but you have it. 

some of these tools I made myself to help do something on a Honda snowblower.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

For taps I recommend Emuge. For specifics, at work I often run a production job in the CNC out of 6061-T6 aluminum that has 32 tapped holes. The holes are 2-56 unc 2B. Due to breaking through into cross holes we use high spiral cut taps to minimize burring. A good quality tap would yield 7,000 to 8,000 holes before it would break. Those taps would cost in the $18 each range. The Emuge is quite a bit more expensive at around $56 each for this size, but I have yet to find the limit. As of this typing, since switching to the Emuge tap, the original one is still being used producing 41,828 tapped holes and still going strong. Clearly these taps have a superior cutting profile and grind.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I love specialty tools. The tools you buy for one specific purpose. At first I didn t wanna spend money for them but after wasting umpteen hours trying to mciver a fix with the wrong tools I learned it pays to have the right tool.
> 
> It's a nice feeling when you need a special tool and you have it. May only happen once a year but you have it.
> 
> some of these tools I made myself to help do something on a Honda snowblower.


I absolutely agree. The one specialty tool that has saved me the most time and frustration is the stud. I simply use all thread or cut the head off of a bolt. When I am re-assembling a heavy, hard to reach, or layered assembly I install a couple of studs and hang the gasket and item on the studs. Then install the rest of the bolts and finally replace the studs with the correct bolts. If the repair is one that is done more often, I permanently install a stud that is threaded on both ends and leave them in place in the assembly fastening them with nuts. Then they are there for the next reassembly cycle.
Works great on hard to reach carburetors or heavy exhaust manifolds.


----------



## Benzeno (12 mo ago)

This here item is a great tool for tight areas where a drill won't fit straight on. Handle is adjustable. I used it to do a wheel repair on my skinny bike


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Toon said:


> As for that thirst quenching tool they are getting harder to find with twist top bottles nowadays.


While they still last....








Amazon.com: Shooting bottle opener for keychain by CAPBOOM - cool stuff for the office, home kitchen, bar set - unusual key chain accessory - glass beer caps shotgun tool - funny birthday christmas gift for men: Home & Kitchen


Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



www.amazon.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

And these chain-driven offset ratchet/socket arms... I have several in 1/4", 3/8" & 1/2" drive.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> And these chain-driven offset ratchet/socket arms... I have several in 1/4", 3/8" & 1/2" drive.


very cool $259 for the set..........


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Toon said:


> I absolutely agree. The one specialty tool that has saved me the most time and frustration is the stud. I simply use all thread or cut the head off of a bolt. When I am re-assembling a heavy, hard to reach, or layered assembly I install a couple of studs and hang the gasket and item on the studs. Then install the rest of the bolts and finally replace the studs with the correct bolts. If the repair is one that is done more often, I permanently install a stud that is threaded on both ends and leave them in place in the assembly fastening them with nuts. Then they are there for the next reassembly cycle.
> Works great on hard to reach carburetors or heavy exhaust manifolds.
> View attachment 196426
> 
> ...


I have seen this before and promised that I would do this. Then I forget and go oh what a great idea. Maybe this time...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Did some auto work late Friday night. Having the right tools was priceless. Even just a slight difference makes all the..


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

These are two of the most important tools when I work on my snow blower.
The service manual.








And because I'm old my phone.








Taking pictures as I disassemble and repair an item in invaluable. I have taken over 10,000 pictures with this phone and it is less than two years old. The next time I work on an item the filed, photo information really helps me out. I think the manuals need a few more.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> very cool $259 for the set..........


I think I paid less than a Benjamin...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> And because I'm old my phone.


Just received this from my friends for my birthday...


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> Just received this from my friends for my birthday...
> View attachment 196524


Nice. I paid more and got a lesser unit. When required they sure are handy.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> German made Knipex pliers are worth their weight in gold. Pricey.


Knipex tongue and groove pliers are terrific. Well worth the money, and I'm cheap. A few weeks ago I used a clone, not as good. HF has a clone, others as well.

10" Knipex on the left, 12" HF on the right $20


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Would love to have a professional style bore scope but it a stretch for me to justify buying one. I needed one a while ago and bought this one for $8 shipped on ebay,. Plugs into any Android phone.










Takes images detailed enough to diagnose a plugged cat.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I did pony up for a battery cable crimper. Great addition to the tool collection.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

This one I built myself. Family has a Christmas tradition of buying gag gifts for each other. A couple of years ago I landed up with two of those selfie sticks, Was going to toss them in the donation bin when I had an idea. By chopping off the swivel heads and using some high grade heat shrink tubing to attach some neodymium magnets I have a 3 and a half foot long magnet that can actually pick up dropped tools vs the auto parts store version that won't pick up chit. It will pick up a long handled 1/2" ratchet and a deep wall socket no sweat.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Taps and tap drills.

When I was in the trade and carrying my tools around, I used to tie the tap drill and tap together with twist ties to save sorting through a bunch of drill bits and taps to find the right pair. It also saved on having to look up the right size as I couldn’t remember them all.

At my bench where I have more room, I keep the sets together in old tooling cases.









Now a days it is easier as you can buy drill taps.










The ratcheting tap handles work a lot better than the old Tee handled wrenches that didn’t ratchet.

If the material being taped was thin, the cordless drill worked very well as a driver if the clutch was set right.










In the smaller sizes, I like two flute taps better than the 3 or 4 flute taps of the same quality, as they are stronger and less likely to break.









Tapping fluid was important but on the move, we didn’t always have it handy, and an old timer taught me to spit on the tap as it would work better than no lube at all.

I don’t miss hauling my tools around but I look back fondly on getting a tough machine problem solved.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Toon - Excellent info


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

tabora said:


> Just received this from my friends for my birthday...
> View attachment 196524


I need one! Now. I want to inspect a DWV line. Have you used it? I have a phone endoscope and it's very dark, hard to see and distinguish things, I used it inside a wall and a duct. I did notice the same display picture for your Nidage is used for other names. Wonder now, who makes it, and who is Nidage.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I have a phone endoscope and it's very dark, hard to see and distinguish things


I've played with it a bit. It's quite bright, and adjustable.


JLawrence08648 said:


> Wonder now, who makes it, and who is Nidage.








NIDAGE 1080P Semi-rigid Wireless Endoscope 2.0 MP HD WiFi 5.5MM Borescope Inspection Camera with Cable for Android and IOS Smartphone, iPhone, Samsung, Tablet


The wireless borescope camera equipped with bendable semi-rigid cable with suitable hardness and softness, which can control the inspection camera’ direction, bend and keep it's shape to access a wide variety of confined spaces, such as curved holes or pipes. It can be used for vehicle...




www.nidageo.com


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> A few handy tools for the garage.
> 
> Extra long small flat screw driver, handy for carb adjustments
> Extendable magnet
> ...


U 4got a BFH


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I find my Ace/Hansen thread tap and Die set has been a really helpful addition to my meager tool set. I *did* have a nice tool set; big roll cab and top box full of Mac and Snap On tools. Got them stolen so now I just have some cheap craftsman and kobalt junk.


----------



## Stout (Nov 27, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> Learned the hard way on cheap shop tools.
> 
> drill bits for example. I need HSS bits so I pay for quality. bought a Drill Hog set....was disappointed and told them so ....so they sent me their "Premium" set and was disappointed with them as well.
> 
> ...


I buy all my drill bits from a local industrial supply house. I find their performance to be _far_ better than any bit found at a big box or hardware store. The type of bit that I buy depends on what I'm drilling - sometimes it's just HSS bits, other times I buy cobalt bits. Their reputation is on the line, so they're not going to sell me some cheap steel bits that are dull after a couple of uses. Therefore, I don't worry about the brand they sell me - whether its Chicago-Latrobe, Cleveland Twist Drill. Morse, etc.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Jewelers loop
















I use it for fine work, reading information on drill bits and milling cutters, and inspecting traces on circuit boards.
Because it allows both hands free, I also use it to pull slivers out of my fingers.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Broken bolt or stud removal tool. It does require a bit of space to use, but if you can get a tight grip on the stud it works great. I have also used it to grab the head of a stripped pan head screw with success.




























I have had it for about 2 years now and it is holding up well, although it doesn't get used that often. For less than $20 it has been a good tool.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

Before you open the spoiler on this one look at it and try to figure out what is. It came with a tool I bought years ago.











Spoiler



This is a rattler. It is for breaking loose rusted bolts and screws, goes on an air hammer. It has 2 snap rings so your wrench doesn't ride off the hex and a 3/8" drive on the end. It had a 5/16" socket on it when I got it. I think they were using it to break loose stubborn brake bleeder screws.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Toon said:


> Jewelers loop
> View attachment 196702
> 
> View attachment 196703
> ...


I take those little suckers off of old VHS-C video cameras and use them for close up reading. Best part is they are "free"


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Handee clamp ...... gets you into those hard to reach places


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Shaw351 said:


> Handee clamp ...... gets you into those hard to reach places


Just bought one for $18; Thanks!


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I bought a bunch a few years ago for x-mas gifts for my wrench brothers, was a gift that was well received & nobody had even heard of it.


tabora said:


> Just bought one for $18; Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Just bought one for $18; Thanks!


what are the key words?
could not find it.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

A piece of paper towel in a gear wrench or socket will hold a nut or bolt quite well but I like the idea of accessing hard to reach spring clamps.
-


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Not a tool but very valuable.
Those blue shop towels from Costco. 
When on sale a great value.....I use one for a couple days. very sturdy.

I used to use those red shop rags but my wife won't wash them anymore for some reason.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> what are the key words?
> could not find it.











Handee Clamp --Garage, Grip, Tool, Mopar, Ford, Chevy, Diesel, Tractor, Aviation | eBay


<p>Handee Clamp -- designed as an extension clamp in tight places your hand can’t reach.</p><br /><p>Designed to hold bolts, clamps or nuts in adjustable jaws. Acts as a vise grip.</p><br /><p>A must have for mechanics </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Great thread.



Chils said:


> We used Dormer short length split point HSS when I worked trailer wreck rebuild. That's drilling thousands of holes weekly. When I fabbed a trailer wall that is 3000 holes drilled in aluminum, steel, and stainless. They are quality bits.


I remember seeing these around, my dad worked in a truck equipment shop.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda1132 said:


> Great thread.
> 
> 
> I remember seeing these around, my dad worked in a truck equipment shop.


Sounds like what I need. I can only find sets and sets of 10. I do need quality drill. Got a Drill Hog set that was highly rated but I was highly disappointed.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Sounds like what I need. I can only find sets and sets of 10. I do need quality drill. Got a Drill Hog set that was highly rated but I was highly disappointed.








MSCDirect.com


Shop for at MSC Industrial Supply. Same-day shipping available on more than 500,000 products.




www.mscdirect.com


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> very cool $259 for the set..........


cool tool, I had not seen it before until today, then I wondered how long will it take for China to copy /produce a fake version, so I googled tite reach, sure enough Ali Expres already has it for under $15($20CAD):
2.5C$ 35% OFF|Extension Wrench Automotive Universal DIY Tools Tite Reach Extension Wrenches Screwdriver Adapter Wrench Car Spanner Car Repair|Wrench| - AliExpress


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

Since we're talking about neat/handy/favorite tools, this automatic 5" center punch made by *Rennsteing*, is my my most used tool in my hobby shop, it has never missed a punch ,and can really leave a visible dimple on steel:
If you do consider buying one, make sure it's the 5" not the 3/4", the smaller 3/4" did not perform nearly as well so I returned it.









Rennsteig 5" Automatic Adjustable Center Punch, RN430230 - - Amazon.com


Rennsteig 5" Automatic Adjustable Center Punch, RN430230 - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I bought one at a garage sale for 50 cents...use it almost every day.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

2 Ton shop crane. I have a bad back so I use the shop crane to lift the snowblower up onto my bench, so that I can work on the blower without having to be bent over. It works for me at least.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

A deburring tool for quickly removing burs from drilled or sharp-edged holes. There are many brands, and they are inexpensive.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> A few handy tools for the garage.
> 
> Extra long small flat screw driver, handy for carb adjustments
> Extendable magnet
> ...


Finally broke down and bought a Starrett 18A spring punch. It pays to shop around. They sell for $41-$105 and anything in between. It is now resting quietly with the other punches. First tool I have owned that is made in Scotland.  A very nice change.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

You can't go wrong with a genuine Starrett tool.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> A deburring tool for quickly removing burs from drilled or sharp-edged holes. There are many brands, and they are inexpensive.
> View attachment 197542


Thanks for posting this. I just bought the countersink deburring tool since i drill a lot of holes in metals. I know this will work also. watched a video.
For $10 plus extra blades may get this down the road.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Oil absorbent mats. You can see them on the floor under the tractor. They are about 18" square, about $1.50 each and keep oil from staining the concrete floor. If you have an antique car or a mower that drips a little they work great. I get mine at the local marina but they are sold in auto parts stores as well I think.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I did not know the british made tractors


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Just purchased one of these fuel filters today. Truly amazing; pour water into it and NOTHING comes out. Pour contaminated gas or premix into it and the water is trapped in the top reservoir of the funnel, while pure fuel comes out the bottom.


https://www.etrailer.com/Automotive-Tools/FloTool/FTF1NC.html


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I bought one of the original Mr Funnels. My long term opinion is that it does not work after the first half dozen uses. Fuel with ethanol or isopropyl pulls the water right through,


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> I did not know the british made tractors


I believe this one was made in Kentucky. If you are referring to the two pedals on the right-hand side, they are independent rear brakes. Normally they are locked together but if you unlock them and stand on one of the rear brakes, the tractor will make a tight turn to that side.
The British did make the International B275 model I believe.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice info.
It is a reference to leaking oil.
Same reason why little computer industry.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Made a tool today out of necessity.

Had to replace a broken steering lever on a Honda HSS928 snowblower. To remove the cable you have to push in the two tabs thru too tiny holes at 90 degree angles. There is no tool for this and Honda does not make a tool for this. I was able to depress the tabs from inside with a small flat screwdriver to remove the cable.

The problem is you can not do this if the lever is intact and you just need to replace/remove a cable.

I don't have a picture but i just used a tweezer and bent the ends inward at right angles for each end. You can push in tabs at same time with this.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I think what you are describing are snap ring pliers. The set I have are made by Channellock.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't own this tool but it does look neat ,Princess Auto up here in Canada has it on sale for $12 ,half the price offered by Amazon :








Titan 11313 1/4-Inch Drive x 4-Inch Micro 90-Tooth Swivel Head Ratchet , Black : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


Titan 11313 1/4-Inch Drive x 4-Inch Micro 90-Tooth Swivel Head Ratchet , Black : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> I think what you are describing are snap ring pliers. The set I have are made by Channel Lock.


no. unless they make snap ring pliers where the ends are pointed inward towards each other at 90 degrees. looked all over.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a set of these. I swear i have a set of inward pointing pliers. I am certain, let me go get them. Oh yeah no. Darn. I could have sworn i had a set with my various ones. But nope. I would have bet on it. Searched. Same.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Ring nose pliers??


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

LenD said:


> Ring nose pliers??
> View attachment 197858


Hey , that may work if I filed down the ends a little to fit into those tiny holes.
Thanks.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Hey , that may work if I filed down the ends a little to fit into those tiny holes.
> Thanks.


Oranputeh are you talking about these access holes?









_ I looked at my machine closely and these are the only access points I could find._


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes. that is where you push in the tabs to release cable.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> yes. that is where you push in the tabs to release cable.


I released mine with a small flat screwdriver from the broken lever end. Afterwards was playing around and able to use a pick to push in one side and pull that side out about an 8th of inch and then doing other side. Was just looking for a tool to do this easier.

the head tech at the Honda dealer made his own tool. said Honda does not have a specific tool for this .
My tweezer hack may work. I bent the ends inward at 90 degrees and it fits into those holes. The trick is to line up tabs with the holes.

The shop manual is a little vague ( to me ) on this. They say to use a small flat head screwdriver but how can you if lever is okay and you need to just replace a broken cable? I think they want you to remove lever first.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> My tweezer hack may work. I bent the ends inward at 90 degrees and it fits into those holes.


I have a GearWrench snap ring pliers with interchangeable tips. The some of the 90 degree ones can be placed in any orientation and can be used for the task you're describing.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

That is the one. Knew there was something I had used before.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

The Channellock set of snap ring pliers I have will not work for this application for a couple of reasons. 
First the bits are hexagonal and when the tips are seated and turned inwards, they are not on the same plane as the handles.
Secondly there is not enough room between the tips to clear the cable collar.








If your tips are oriented correctly when turned inwards, then I suppose you could shorten them up to function properly.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

distrbd said:


> I don't own this tool but it does look neat ,Princess Auto up here in Canada has it on sale for $12 ,half the price offered by Amazon :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, I have to say I love this type of tool.
There are a few aspects of this tool you need to consider.
1 The style of head connection you are showing is larger than the type that flexes in the handle. It requires more room and in tight spaces this might be a problem.
2 If you get that head style try to find one with a screw that tightens the yoke to keep the head from pivoting when you don't want it to, like this one.









On a half inch or larger ratchet try to find one that locks the pivot angle as larger sockets have enough weight to cause the head to droop especially as the tool gets older.









This half inch drive ratchet also has an extendable handle which is nice for tight bolts. I picked this one up in Princess Auto, but I haven't seen one there lately.

A short handled one is also handy in tight spaces.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I have a GearWrench snap ring pliers with interchangeable tips. The some of the 90 degree ones can be placed in any orientation and can be used for the task you're describing.


Bought this. Thanks. I have a set of snap ring pliers but I'm sure this will come in handy with the interchangeable tips. I like Gearwrench tools.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

What most women think that screwdrivers should be used for!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Got a FREE 30 day trial for Amazon Prime so guess what I'm doing??? 
Buying tools and doodads. 

Funny thing before AP I got my packages in 2-3 days. Now with AP half my orders are "running late"

good job Amazon......

pisses off poor mail man......he asked me yesterday what was going on since Amazon packs up each order separately instead of all in one box ( don't get that either )
I usually put bottled water and snacks in mailbox for him so he's not that pissed off. haha.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Got a FREE 30 day trial for Amazon Prime so guess what I'm doing???
> Buying tools and doodads.
> 
> Funny thing before AP I got my packages in 2-3 days. Now with AP half my orders are "running late"
> ...


I wonder if it's because Amazon buys from a lot of different sources in different locations and they just sometimes happen to show up at your place on the same day?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Amazon has been delivering slower than usual lately here in Maryland. I've just started to have some delays when I order from them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Amazon packs up each order separately instead of all in one box


It's always amazing how much air there is inside an Amazon box. We regularly receive the pair-of-boots-size box with just a small item inside and a ton of bubble wrap.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

A blind hole bearing puller is used to remove a bearing when the back side of the bearing is inaccessible. The collet slides into the shaft bore and expands to grab on tight. Then the slide hammer is used to pull the bearing out of the casting. Works like a charm.


























It came in handy when I was changing the bearings in the right-side transmission of my HS828.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> A blind hole bearing puller is used to remove a bearing when the back side of the bearing is inaccessible. The collet slides into the shaft bore and expands to grab on tight. Then the slide hammer is used to pull the bearing out of the casting. Works like a charm.
> View attachment 198029
> 
> 
> ...


wow, you are dedicated if you bought this for one job. been meaning to get one so thanks for reminder. It is in my cart on amazon.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> wow, you are dedicated if you bought this for one job. been meaning to get one so thanks for reminder. It is in my cart on amazon.


Nope I actually bought it when I was rebuilding the tractor and I cheaped out, so I don’t know how well it will last.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

brass hammer ( Tekton )
rubber mallets

invaluable tools when you wanna bang without damaging bolt threads and such.
used every day

these are in my top 10 on tools that are used all the time.


----------



## Chils (May 13, 2021)

Toon said:


> A blind hole bearing puller is used to remove a bearing when the back side of the bearing is inaccessible. The collet slides into the shaft bore and expands to grab on tight. Then the slide hammer is used to pull the bearing out of the casting. Works like a charm.
> View attachment 198029
> 
> 
> ...


I have used hydraulic pressure to push out a pilot bushing in a crank before. Fill the space with grease and pound a rod slightly smaller than the ID of the bushing into the bushing hole. The grease pushes the bushing out.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Went to our local flea market on Tuesday past, and came across a 100-foot tape measure. It was only $10 bucks and made in Canada, so it had to come home with me. It's getting harder to find North American made tools.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Multi tipped Heavy duty Nut driver set.


























This Klein tool has a nice sized rubber gripped handle and it works great on gear clamps and appliance hex headed screws. The best part is you only need to carry one tool instead of a whole set of nut drivers. I used it yesterday while replacing the foot valve and ejector on the sons deep well pick up.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

An interesting site I found for tracking tool pricing at Harbor Freight...





All Tools | Hazard Fraught Price Tracker


Browse through all Hazard Fraught tools to find the right price for you.



hfpricetracker.com


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I keep one of those cheap interchangeable-bit screwdrivers handy, the orange ones from Harbor Freight. They double as nut-drivers in 1/4" and 5/16"-8mm sizes with the bits removed.


----------

